# Fussie Cat Food



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone else from the internet was asking about this food and I had never heard of it before, and I guess I must be very wary of new foods, because it seems to check out with me and yet I wonder if I must be missing something!

The specific ones they were looking at were their urinary health flavors. Here's the website, Fussie Cat but it takes forever to load, so I'll post it here.

Premium Chicken Veggies and Rice
Chicken Meat, Water, Sweet Potato, Carrot, Brown Rice, White Prawn, Sunflower Seed Oil, Garlic, and then the vitamins and such.
Protein 9% Fat 1.3% Fiber 0.1% Moisture 87%

Chicken Veggies and Gravy
Chicken Meat, Water, Tomato Paste, Carrot Potato, Tapioca Starch, Green Pea, Sunflower Seed Oil, and vitamins.
Protein 11% fat 1.3% Fiber 0.1% Moisture 85%

Taking out the moisture, that leaves 69% protein for the first one and 77% for the second!! That's more than EVO!!
Moisture is really really high however, but.. is that a bad thing? Or is that for urinary health?

Doodlebug?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I got that massive shipment from Petfooddirect (they sent extra cases of cat food by accident) there were two cases of Fussie cat. One was chicken so it went to the local TNR group and the other is Anchonvy/Tuna. 

I would never feed it full time(too expensive) but it looks good. It's giant chunks of Tuna and Anchovies in a gravy and there is a lot of gravy (which I guess is why the moisture content is so high). Looks like real food and it certainly smells fishy so he goes bonkers when I open the can. 

I use them as extra treats when he's being very cute OR if I'm making a tuna sammich and don't want him bugging me while I eat it.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

O___O Where's my extra case of free food?!?? lol


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I use them as extra treats when he's being very cute .


Then he should be getting it every day.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The first flavor that popped up was Tuna...a quick scan of the ingredients set off two alarms. First was the use of sugar...there is no need to sweeten cat food. It is often done to addict cats to the food, unnecessarily contribute to the carb content, may unbalance the bacteria in the gut and may lead to issues like hyperactivity (much like a child on a sugar high...it takes much less for a cat since they're not 'designed" to consume sugar).

Second alarm was the use of artificial food coloring, which is only used in the fish flavors. Looking up the two dyes that are used...the E250 is actually sodium nitrite which is considered carcinogenic. E161(g) doesn't seem to have any major side effects in humans unless taken in high doses...who knows what it will do in a cat. Note that these two ingredients also show up in Meow Mix, so it gives you an idea as to their quality. 

What is "gelling agent" (again, fish flavors only)? I hate non-specific ingredients. I also dislike that they cover up ingredients like sodium nitrite with alternative names that you don't readily identify. 

Even though they don't use the suspicious ingredients in the chicken flavors, the fact that they use them at all doesn't give me the warm and fuzzies. Price is pretty cheap compared to Wellness, Tiki and Weruva.

I think there's good reason to be reserved about this food. I wouldn't jump on it...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I noticed it had lots of extra 'junk' in it (another reason I wouldn't feed it full time) but .....since I was just going to use up the case as occasional (once a week) treats I didn't worry too much about since it didn't have chicken/grain. 

Maybe I shouldn't give it to him at all :/ I totally overlooked all that other carp.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the Oligo Sugar? I was wondering about that..

The urinary health ones don't contain the dyes so I assumed the others didn't.. I guess I shouldn't have.

I'll keep all that in mind..


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

What about salt? Is it bad to have that in there or is it for preservation purposes?


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

MowMow said:


> I totally overlooked all that other carp.


You overlooked this guy?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

MinkaMuffin said:


> Taking out the moisture, that leaves 69% protein for the first one and 77% for the second!! That's more than EVO!!


Yeah...that's misleading because of the moisture content. On a wet matter basis EVO has 9% and so does Fussie Cat. If there's so much more water, then of course when you do the dry matter calculation the protein percentage looks very high because there's less dry matter to begin with. But in reality there's the same exact amount of protein by weight in Fussie Cat as there is in EVO.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

doodlebug said:


> Yeah...that's misleading because of the moisture content. On a wet matter basis EVO has 9% and so does Fussie Cat. If there's so much more water, then of course when you do the dry matter calculation the protein percentage looks very high because there's less dry matter to begin with. But in reality there's the same exact amount of protein by weight in Fussie Cat as there is in EVO.


Ah, by weight.. jeez it just gets more complicated by the minute. >__<


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i am upset to say that i just realized they changed the ingredients label on the chicken with vegetables and gravy. i just picked up a case to notice the label now has oligo sugar in the ingredients. i guess doodlebug is right, there was something a little bit shady about this company..hopefully i can return the case. boo!


----------

